# Super Stevie Overdrive Diode



## SuperReverbMan (May 20, 2020)

Shouldn't the protection diode D100 be the normal 1N5817 instead of 1N4148? 1N4148 is printed on the board and listed in the build doc, but i have a feeling it mght be a mistake.


----------



## music6000 (May 20, 2020)

The 1N4148 is Correct for this Circuit as shown on the PCB & BOM!


----------



## Robert (May 20, 2020)

SuperReverbMan said:


> Shouldn't the protection diode D100 be the normal 1N5817 instead of 1N4148? 1N4148 is printed on the board and listed in the build doc, but i have a feeling it mght be a mistake.



It's not a mistake.    You can certainly use a 1N5817 if you'd like, but that's not what was in the original.


----------



## SuperReverbMan (May 20, 2020)

Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## Fever2112 (Jun 14, 2020)

I wonder if the 4148 was a mistake in the original ...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 14, 2020)

Fever2112 said:


> I wonder if the 4148 was a mistake in the original ...



Given that most pedal builders don't have a clue, you could say that about every part in the pedal. 

1N4148 will work fine, and in the event of a hard short on the board, it will make an excellent fuse.


----------



## Flying (Jun 15, 2020)

If you've ever seen the schematic for the JanRay you'll see the 1N4148 used in that in the same place... It's a bit like the second 100n cap in power supply section. I'm not saying anything


----------

